# Advice On Family Moving To Canada Bit Of Different Story Than The Norm



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone currently we are a British Family of four living in Ireland and we are looking at our options to move.We have no family ties here or anywhere come to that,My situation is slightly different to most people's as I was lucky enough to retire from a very well paid job in Banking at the age of 50 I'm 55 now and haven't worked since nor do I need too I am financially self sufficient certainly for at least the next 25 years and our home is paid for.

My wife works part time just to keep her occupied but again its more of a hobby than anything else.

Now why do I want to move ? it's for one reason and one reason only my children
my daughter is working in Dublin as a PA in the my old firm pretty good job so she is not the main reason and nor would I encourage her to leave her well paid job in the current climate.

The over-riding reason for me is my Son who last year finished university got a 2-1 degree and has been unable to find work DISPITE submitting 100's of applications even for flipping burgers and has not had a single response.For me that element has been sole destroying and I want to somehow find a way of giving him a helping hand believe me I know it will be difficult but I'm prepared to do whatever it takes.


So what am I asking well in simple terms at the outset


Are we allowed to come to Canada for for an extended period 6-12 months? I can prove worth so I will not be taking anything out of the system.

Are working visa's available to new graduates to find work and it so can someone share the process?

What would be a good place to relocate too we have been to Toronto before but would want an area where a job could be found.


I know I'm trying to be as simplistic as possible but I am just starting out on this journey and I intend to see it through

I welcome any and all comments even if you tell me I'm wasting my time. I just feel I need to do something !!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


paul44 said:


> Hi everyone currently we are a British Family of four living in Ireland and we are looking at our options to move.We have no family ties here or anywhere come to that,My situation is slightly different to most people's as I was lucky enough to retire from a very well paid job in Banking at the age of 50 I'm 55 now and haven't worked since nor do I need too I am financially self sufficient certainly for at least the next 25 years and our home is paid for.
> 
> My wife works part time just to keep her occupied but again its more of a hobby than anything else.
> 
> ...


I would suggest the student route. Your son could take on a higher education course and upon completion he can be pave his own way towards permanent residency. Whilst he still will feel productive and will continue to move forward, y'all can come a visit him without having to sacrifice nor abandon what you have pictured as a good setting. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest the student route. Your son could take on a higher education course and upon completion he can be pave his own way towards permanent residency. Whilst he still will feel productive and will continue to move forward, y'all can come a visit him without having to sacrifice nor abandon what you have pictured as a good setting.
> 
> ...


Do you have any links/suggestions could/would he be able to work to support himself?

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


paul44 said:


> Do you have any links/suggestions could/would he be able to work to support himself?
> 
> Thanks


Probably he won't be able to support himself with the 20 hours weekly allowance he will get, or at least that's what our son has been allowed on his student permit.

However, this is another highly sought after option: Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Probably he won't be able to support himself with the 20 hours weekly allowance he will get, or at least that's what our son has been allowed on his student permit.
> 
> ...



Thanks I'll certainly review this 

All The Best
Paul


----------

